# Spindrift color?



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

So, is the Spindrift supposed to be red, or some shade of orange, or was it done in both colors? I am going to start working on the kit soon, but I'm seeing both colors on different sites. I wasn't a huge fan of the show, plus I was a kid, so I don't remember all the details. What's the deal?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Tim Nolan said:


> So, is the Spindrift supposed to be red, or some shade of orange, or was it done in both colors? I am going to start working on the kit soon, but I'm seeing both colors on different sites. I wasn't a huge fan of the show, plus I was a kid, so I don't remember all the details. What's the deal?


Definitely orange, what shade is debatable.


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I like these photos because they have of other colors to compare the hull to. Adjust the colors till you like their uniforms (Steve's is a genuine red) and skin tones and you should have a pretty good match to the color for esp. the full size 'drift. Some photos of the mini seem very close to this, others (like the View Master reels, under studio lighting conditions) somewhat a somewhat deeper reddish/orange that I think are mostly a result of the lighting/filming. You can quickly separate models and restorations by their much darker oranges bordering on red. Also note that the grey stripes seem to contain a noticeable blue component.
Now if I could just figure out the shape of the thing...


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Modelmaster #2970, Go Mango is pretty darn close.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Long time since I built this but it was one of the few models where I documented the build for publication in the now defunct Modelers Resource magazine.

I used Humbrol Satin Red for the exterior color. This assumes that the sprue color is appriximately right. The Humbrol color is just red enough and orange enough.

Jim


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I think orange will do quite nicely...........


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Testors "Sunburst" was what we figured out back when PL released the kit.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm new and having fun finding my way around. I painted my Spindrift Testor's International Orange and was pretty happy with the way it came out.

This is an orignal Aurora Spindrift that I was lucky enough to get years ago, already assembled & painted. I eventually rebuilt & repainted it, using a couple of parts from a new PL kit...

Chuck


----------



## reticulan5 (Jul 2, 2009)

I went through exactly the same thing.If you look at the publicity shots of the model with Deanna Lund in bikini holding the Spindrift it looks dark red brown.and sometimes it looks bright orange.Having a film training backround I know that in the 60s they use to always warm up the colors with a golden or orange gel over the lights to glamorise the actors giving them a slight tan look.Or they would print the master dupe of the neg a bit warmer.Thats why the aqua green panels in the spindrift and Jupiter 2 interior look grey and sometimes even yellow.This was the trend every where.
The blue Shado Mobiles in the Gerry Anderson series UFO were silver metallic blue but appear green in the show.
Most miniatures are also always painted darker because the powerful studio lights make them appear lighter shades.So Eagles , Vipers , Enterprise appear white,but are actually almost a mid grey.If you have some type of color correction on you computer like photoshop make the photo or DVD image a little bit bluer, as a guide to closer match the studio miniature. Unless you want to paint it as you remember seeing it on TV.


----------

